# A "Grand View" of Bryce Canyon (But Cropped!)



## KenL (May 18, 2010)

This from a much larger view that included a lot of stormy sky. So, I cropped it to this smaller area because I liked how this shows some of the best elements that make Bryce.


----------



## Yemme (May 18, 2010)

Wow....  It's interesting.  It's messing with my eyes.  What did you do?


----------



## KenL (May 18, 2010)

Yemme said:


> Wow.... It's interesting. It's messing with my eyes. What did you do?


 
Do? Now you're messing with MY head! is there something about this vista that you can't grasp? :gah:


----------



## EFHATCH1990 (May 18, 2010)

Very cool :thumbup: it does kind of mess with my eyes to, it looks HDRish.


----------



## Yemme (May 18, 2010)

KenL said:


> Do? Now you're messing with MY head! is there something about this vista that you can't grasp? :gah:



It's lovely!  I can see it's a HD but I swear it feels like you did something else... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hold on let me take a closer look


----------



## KenL (May 19, 2010)

EFHATCH1990 said:


> Very cool :thumbup: it does kind of mess with my eyes to, it looks HDRish.


 
Thank you!




Yemme said:


> It's lovely! I can see it's a HD but I swear it feels like you did something else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thank you!


PS This is a single image, not multi-shot HDR.


----------



## Josh220 (May 19, 2010)

KenL said:


> EFHATCH1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool :thumbup: it does kind of mess with my eyes to, it looks HDRish.
> ...



So is it a single-shot HDR then? AKA tone mapped? People throw around "HDR" for everything.


----------



## Fraginator3000 (May 19, 2010)

I love the colors, its absolutely amazing!


----------



## KenL (May 19, 2010)

Josh220 said:


> KenL;1913685
> So is it a single-shot HDR then? AKA tone mapped? People throw around "HDR" for everything.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## astrostu (May 19, 2010)

Personally, I don't care for the tone mapping here.  It just looks too "fake" and I think you loose sense of the depth of field (not technical DOF, but how far back the stuff extends).  Don't know if this makes sense, but it just seems as though everything is "there" right in front of you.


----------



## KenL (May 19, 2010)

astrostu said:


> Personally, I don't care for the tone mapping here. It just looks too "fake" and I think you loose sense of the depth of field (not technical DOF, but how far back the stuff extends). Don't know if this makes sense, but it just seems as though everything is "there" right in front of you.


 
You are entitled to your opinion, and my opinion 
of your opinion is that your opinion is worthless. :violin:


----------



## astrostu (May 19, 2010)

KenL said:


> astrostu said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't care for the tone mapping here. It just looks too "fake" and I think you loose sense of the depth of field (not technical DOF, but how far back the stuff extends). Don't know if this makes sense, but it just seems as though everything is "there" right in front of you.
> ...



The nature of this forum is to get feedback on photographs.  Having purely positive or purely negative feedback is never help to anyone.  I gave you feedback based on my opinion of the technique you employed because I thought it would be helpful to you in the future.  But thank you for your lovely reply; I have never used the "ignore" feature on this forum, but you have given me an impetus to search it out.


----------



## kezsaj (May 19, 2010)




----------



## KenL (May 19, 2010)

astrostu said:


> KenL said:
> 
> 
> > astrostu said:
> ...


 
Do you really think that I would post a photo I didn't believe was good? 
You have much too high an opinion of yourself. 

You stated your opinion, and I told you what I thought of it. If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen. 

PLEASE use the ignore button! If I never hear from you again it will be too soon.  ldman:


----------



## kezsaj (May 19, 2010)

Last time I checked, many people post photos to get Comments and Critique, and that means getting negative comments as well. So I think astrostu did nothing bad expressing his opinion, and you can just take it as something that you can use to improve on. I I have to admit that the tone mapping is a bit harsh as well, and I don't really enjoy looking at the image, but that is me.

Also think about this, someone posts a bunch of crappy portraits on here, and everyone says they like them...the person decides to charge people (most likely little, without contracts, etc) and the client will be disappointed with the product and now they not only have hatred towards the photog that shot them, but all other photographers, thinking everyone is as bad as that one.


----------



## JeffieLove (May 19, 2010)

I'm not really enjoying the tone mapping done here either... some parts of it look over saturated and some parts of it don't... I do like the contrast between the orange area and the far background that is obviously under the storm clouds. That is kind of cool... 

but I'm mostly going to have to go with the last few posts here and agree that the tone mapping didn't do this shot justice. I'd like to see the original to see exactly how much processing was done to get the end result. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Dao (May 20, 2010)

Personal opinion.  I do not like the way it look.  I mean the tone mapped effect.


----------



## Josh220 (May 20, 2010)

People are too sensitive these days. They post pictures in a public forum, then get defensive when people do not agree that the image is spectacular. 

IMO, if you can't take honest critiques, then leave it in the photo album for friends and family members to stroke your ego. Bashing people who give their feedback, then saying that *they* are the one who cannot "take it" is asinine.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 20, 2010)

If we were to be entirely fair to the OP, he didn't actually ask for any critique of the image, on the other hand, the purpose of this forum is stated thus:



> A gallery for sharing your landscape/cityscape  photos and getting feedback, including general critique.



There are two parts to this and I think it entirely unreasonable that anyone shouldn't expect both aspects to be exercised by other members unless they specifically state what their purpose in posting is. The critiques of the image as they have been made have so far been entirely reasonable, though they have primarily been expressed on the like or dislike of this technique as used on the subject, rather than how well or otherwise it has been applied - though that's a subtle distinction perhaps. The response to those opinions though appears very much one of an over-reaction to anything negative. As with all critiques offered, take what you can use and leave the rest, but please don't start taking side-swipes at the people who do try to offer help, whether you think it's help or not, as quite frankly your opinion holds no more value than anyone else's.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 20, 2010)

I dont like how the clouds are cut in the frame on the upper left hand side.  Would of liked to have seen the whole cloud

I find the reds to be a bit overdone and have an alien orange tint to them.  They actually make me feel a bit weird if i look at them too long.  Maybe getting a darker or richer red might help.

The angle is nice, but I think i'd prefer that main line going from right to the middle to start a bit lower.

The horizon line gives me a tilted feel, might just be the layout of the mountains or something in the back.

Keep on shooting!


----------



## bigtwinky (May 20, 2010)

Wow, just read your replies and comments to others critique.  :meh:

Why did you post your image here?  To get your ego stroked by the clapping monkeys who run in and just say "Nice job"?  Or did you actually want critique and other people's opinions in the hopes of bettering yourself?  Posting what I consider a good image and then get other's opinions and thoughts as to how I can do things differently is great, and its my choice to take it or leave it.  

I mean, its not like anyone came in here and said that you had a decent base image but your post processing made it look like a 6 month old ate too many orange crayons and puked them up.  :hug::


----------



## Village Idiot (May 20, 2010)

KenL said:


> astrostu said:
> 
> 
> > KenL said:
> ...


HA HA HA HA HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAA!!!!

Just because your think your _opinion_ is good doesn't mean that the photo isn't a technically flawed piece of garbage that other people will actually recognize for what it is.

The tone mapping makes it look like any other generic HDR image where the photographer got a new piece of software and played with the sliders a bit and decided it was the coolest thing since sliced bread. There is barely any depth to the photo and everything is blending into a big version of a child's finger painting of green and brown splotches. The location is awesome, but it's doubtful that it's not a shot that any photographer with a camera, P&S included, could recreate.

I think it's wonderful that you want to defend your photographic honor to the death but by being so arrogant, you're more apt to make enemies that could have otherwise been potential friends who's relationship you could have benefitted from in the future.

As a photographer I look up to once said, you need to be able to take a step back from your work and look at it from other people's perspectives to see where you could have done better instead of defending it from critique just because it's your own work.

Obviously, you've not heard that one before.


----------



## KenL (May 20, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> HA HA HA HA HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAA!!!!


 
Kiss my ass  The web and forums are filled with ignorant wannabees like you and your buddies. My photo SELL! How about yours? 

People like you and your buddies think you can hide in cyberspace. You are like a bunch of schoolyard bullies, only here you can do that knowing that someone isn't going to wipe the yard with you.

You are ignorant and talentless. Wish you were here.  :blackeye:


----------



## LaFoto (May 20, 2010)

This is about enough, Ken.
This thread is to be closed.


----------

